# Mahlkonig K30 Vario



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to buy a Mahlkonig K30 Vario but before I go ahead I wanted to check if there was anything else out there that people may suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

not vario


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

K30 not Vario. It is the step less version of the big boy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell us how much you have to spend please


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have around £1500 to spend.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a mythos


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Get a mythos


Thanks.

Do you have any suggestions where to buy one from?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bella barista or coffee Italia. Try to demo one first to see if you like it, that's a lot of money you've not to spend


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can find the entry level Mythos for around a grand if you look. You don't need a Clima Pro. Where are you based


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Very healthy budget...


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> You can find the entry level Mythos for around a grand if you look. You don't need a Clima Pro. Where are you based


Thanks guys. I'm based in London. I think the mythos might be a bit tall for under my cupboards as I only have 49.5cm room for height.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What are you wanting, small on-demand grinder?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ceado E37S........

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ceado-e37s-grinder-with-83mm-flat-burrs-short-hopper.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Compak E8 with the short hopper is a shout too, Foundry Coffee Roasters could hook you up I'm sure


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Ceado E37S........
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ceado-e37s-grinder-with-83mm-flat-burrs-short-hopper.html


Thanks guys. Is there any big difference between the two?

Unfortunately Bella Barista are out of stock with the E37S but have found one on Coffee Italia...only difference is it doesn't have the short hopper.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ask them to supply it with a small one. Just email them


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Ask them to supply it with a small one. Just email them


Will do, thanks dfk41.

This might be a stupid question but will there be a significant difference between the Ceado and my Mazzer Super Jolly?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Light years of difference! Will anyone argue that point!


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Light years of difference! Will anyone argue that point!


That's what I wanted to hear! Cheers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ceado is a new entrant to the UK market. large burr set which opens up a wider range of flavours. Quite a few people on here have them and I have not heard anything derogatory about them. They are a small grinder, and one of the few available that I have not yet owned. Good luck!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ceado e37s or compak e8 are the key contenders and both can be got for around the £1000 mark!


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

Just purchased the E37s from CoffeeItalia. Unfortunately they did not have a short hopper but at £785 I couldn't say no. with that being said, would anyone be able to recommend an alternative hopper that will fit the machine.

Also, I've read that the E37s doesn't preform well with single dosing but wanted to ask if anyone knew of any work arounds/mods?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow you got a good price there.

Personally I think it's a bit of a shame to get a really good on demand grinder and single dose it. All that electronics going to waste, and the grind consistency is said to suffer without the weight of beans on the top. Still though, to be constructive, a few of the guys on here who single dose have tried things such as a shaped weight that will fit into the throat to keep the pressure on the beans. I'm not sure if any of them are using the E37s though, but I am sure they'll share their solutions, which might at least give you some ideas to try.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mazza mini hopper fits a Ceado e37s unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Wow you got a good price there.
> 
> Personally I think it's a bit of a shame to get a really good on demand grinder and single dose it. All that electronics going to waste, and the grind consistency is said to suffer without the weight of beans on the top. Still though, to be constructive, a few of the guys on here who single dose have tried things such as a shaped weight that will fit into the throat to keep the pressure on the beans. I'm not sure if any of them are using the E37s though, but I am sure they'll share their solutions, which might at least give you some ideas to try.


Yeah I totally agree. Sorry, I should of said for the time being whilst I ordered the short hopper.

Everywhere seemed to be out of Mazzer short hoppers but finally managed to find one on ebay.

Thanks for you help guys!


----------



## kj-88 (May 14, 2014)

rorym31 said:


> Just purchased the E37s from CoffeeItalia. Unfortunately they did not have a short hopper but at £785 I couldn't say no. with that being said, would anyone be able to recommend an alternative hopper that will fit the machine.
> 
> Also, I've read that the E37s doesn't preform well with single dosing but wanted to ask if anyone knew of any work arounds/mods?


Sounds like a good deal! I'm also looking for a new grinder, was that £785 inc vat and delivery, did you just email them - as notice the price on their website is more than that?


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

kj-88 said:


> Sounds like a good deal! I'm also looking for a new grinder, was that £785 inc vat and delivery, did you just email them - as notice the price on their website is more than that?


That's including delivery but ex.VAT. I have a VAT number so makes it a little cheaper for me.


----------



## rorym31 (Oct 20, 2015)

My Ceado E37s came today...thanks very much for the suggestion everyone! The quality of my espresso has improved dramatically, much brighter and with a far more complex flavour profile. It was super easy to dial in as well. The only trouble I had was with the SCC as coffee just kept shooting out no matter what I did. Luckily I found a post in which someone was having the same problem explaining that the SCC might be ever so slightly over to one side. Now I have adjusted this everything seems great. Very clean and accurate dosing.

To anyone out there thinking of getting one I would highly recommend it! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

rorym31 said:


> My Ceado E37s came today...thanks very much for the suggestion everyone! The quality of my espresso has improved dramatically, much brighter and with a far more complex flavour profile. It was super easy to dial in as well. The only trouble I had was with the SCC as coffee just kept shooting out no matter what I did. Luckily I found a post in which someone was having the same problem explaining that the SCC might be ever so slightly over to one side. Now I have adjusted this everything seems great. Very clean and accurate dosing.
> 
> To anyone out there thinking of getting one I would highly recommend it! Thanks again everyone!


Could you point me in the direction of that post? Doesn't look possible to move my SCC in either direction.


----------

